
Germany Doesn't Get Much Sun. How Did It Become a Leader in Solar Energy? - cpeterso
http://www.motherjones.com/environment/2013/04/germany-solar-power-energy
======
libian
well, precisely because of that, they need better technology to capture the
solar energy.

I lived in Denmark for a year, and the whole Scandinavian area doesn't get
much sun throughout the year. As a result, their engineers that manufacture
windows literally call themselves "light engineers".

